# Big Dish Subs Continue to Dwindle



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

New numbers from Access Control Center (ACC), the Motorola group responsible
for tracking big dish subscriber traffic, shows that the C-Band service continues to
become less and less attractive to more and more people.

According to the company, in January 47,678 subscribers deactivated their service,
while 61 people authorized a new account. For the first month of the new year, ACC
reported net authorizations totalling -47,617.

Cumulative numbers for the service now total 134,797, the company said.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks like about 3-4 months left until everyone has left the building and turned the lights out.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

uhh dont remind me . I just got a letter saying that unless I make it worth the wild ( adding more channels) they will have to drop me. Right now I only subscribe to HBO


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

stonecold said:


> uhh dont remind me . I just got a letter saying that unless I make it worth the wild ( adding more channels) they will have to drop me. Right now I only subscribe to HBO


Get a new provider, who gave you that letter YSP?


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Looks like about 3-4 months left until everyone has left the building and turned the lights out.


I don't think so.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I drove by my old house yesterday and was pleased to see that the owners are still big dish owners. It's nice to see it still there after being away for 10 years. It looks like he took down my large off air antenna and replaced it with a square shooter.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

New numbers from Access Control Center (ACC), the Motorola group responisble
for tracking C-Band service subscriber traffic, shows that large portions of big dish
customers continue to terminate their service.

According to the company, in February 52,928 subscribers deactivated their service
while 68 people authorized a new account. In the shortest month of the year, ACC
reported net authorizations tallying -52,860, as compared to -47,617 in January.

Cumulative numbers for the service now total 129,554, the company said.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

??????

The January report shows 134,797 subscribers (post #1). After losing about 53,000 more in February, the total is now 129,554. 

I suspect they sub-contracted out the math to people who used to work for Enron.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe BUD owners have lots to watch for free???? Then, they wouldn't be counted by the ACC.

BTW, Richard.....that "old house" isn't in Vero Beach, is it? I know the weather has been funny, lately,......................... .


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nah, the "old house" is in Eden Prairie, that's in Minnesnowta. I escaped a few years ago.


----------

